# Some Photos of Sunset Valley Orchids



## Greenpaph (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi recently visited Sunset Valley Orchids in Vista, CA. Below are some photos of Fred Clarke, greenhouses and plants.

Fred with his Fredclarkeara After Dark 'Black Cherry' FCC/CCE/AOS:






Close up of the FCC:





Part of the Paph and Catt area:





Catt greenhouse





Two Zygos which he is using for new direction in breeding:


----------



## Heather (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow. Thanks! The FCC is unreal. And I actually like how different those Zygos are from the norm. What was the fragrance like? 

Looks like you had another nice visit, Peter!


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 26, 2007)

Heather said:


> Wow. Thanks! The FCC is unreal. And I actually like how different those Zygos are from the norm. What was the fragrance like?
> 
> Looks like you had another nice visit, Peter!



They were fragrant, but I'm not good at describing fragrance!


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing those! I am sure you didn't just stop by for a visit...so, what did you buy?? Curious minds would like to know


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 26, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> Thanks for sharing those! I am sure you didn't just stop by for a visit...so, what did you buy?? Curious minds would like to know



I knew you would ask!
I bought a couple of his mini-catts. I also bought a half dozen of his paph seedlings.

Paph St. Swithin
Paph Lady Booth
Paph Wayne Booth
Paph Genevieve Booth
Paph sanderianum (2) Currently he is sold out.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the tour.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanx for the photos. I got my first order from them a few weeks ago.


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 27, 2007)

great buys Peter...I seemed to love anyting with Booth in the name


----------



## Barbara (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for giving us a tour, the colour on the Fredclarkiara is outstanding, but then I have a weekness for those dark and mysterious colours.


----------

